
Offbeat Name? Then Facebook's No Friend - raju
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/03/04/AR2009030404159_pf.html
======
zxcvb
May I congratulate the Washington post for writing about something that was
circled jerked to death by certain areas of the press last year, and the year
before that.

This post is as pointless as those stupid "mozilla firefox start page" posts.

